# To Braid or not to Braid.....



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

What are your thoughts on Braid line vs Mono. I know the basic facts and what some say The advantages are. This is from Diggital Dagger.com. But do you guys think about it and how it does in the surf? I use it on the Indian River but with the sand???


1. Advantage Lower Cost over Time. If you buy a new spool of mono line every year at $10.00 per spool, times 5 years equals $50.00. Buying 1 spool of the New Braided Line $25.00 has Lasted 5 years you save $25.00. 
2. Advantage No Memory in this Line even over a 5 year period. 
3. Advantage Longer Casting Distance with Spinning or Casting Reels. the new braided line has the strength Higher than the diameter (20 test STRENGTH the line size of 6 mono), smaller diameter lines cut through the air with less resistance for longer casting distance. 
4. Advantage Use lighter weights and Lures to achieve the same goal. The new Braided lines also cut through the water with less resistance due to its size. 
5. Advantage Extend the life of the new braided lines buy rotating the line onto a spare spool or other empty reel. the line thats at the bottom of your reel spool never will see the light of day and is like new in color and strength. by rotating the line off one reel spool and on to another reel spool will extend the life of your braided lines. 
6. Advantage Zero Stretch Feel even the smallest hits and bumps with the new braided lines. do not need to set the hook by pulling the rod back and removing the stretch out of mono lines, if you do this with the braided line you will just pull the bait or lure out of the mouth of the fish. just start reeling when you can. 
7. Advantage abrasion resistance number one. Very hard to cut this line cleanly, most often the line frays. works well around rocks, jetties, snags, coral, and wrecks, but need to have a leader to part when hung up on a structure. (((Never grab the line with you hands)))). Wrap the line around a small piece of broom handle to break the leader. The Rod and Reel will Fail before the line parts. 
8. Advantage use Smaller fishing reels and accomplish the same goal. Remember the new braided line are in test 10-15-20-30-50-65-80 but are in the size of 2-4-6-8-12-16-17 test so much more line can be add to a smaller reel capacity. 
9. Disadvantage This new braided line is so thin yet so strong that you need to have extra care when snagged on the bottom or casting weights or lures over 1/2oz. Just tying knots with your bare hands this line can cut your skin, casting heavy weights and lures your index finger (spinning reels) or thumb (casting reels) can be cut very deeply. use protection on fingers and thumbs, a small piece of bicycle tube or 2" duct tape works for him.

Any other Ideas before I spend some dough on the line?


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

A question I've yet to ask b/c of the distance casting forum  I like the advantages even though it costs more but the big question is when you stick on a rod and reel for smaller test. 1. you risk breaking rod and reel by bending the spool if you put the amount of drag it takes for lb test. solution on powerpro.com is to use drag for mono size on the reel. but then what good is the extra power.
2. initial cost is alot more  
3.how do you know how much mono backing to put on. the reason I ask is every time you cut a piece to retie your losing expensive and precios line putting on a new rig or such.
I still want braid.
Which brand?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

*Braid????*

Tried it....Didn't like it....Won't ever try it again.... :--| :--|


----------



## Big Bill (Dec 31, 2004)

*my .02 worth*

1. Advantage Lower Cost over Time. If you buy a new spool of mono line every year at $10.00 per spool, times 5 years equals $50.00. Buying 1 spool of the New Braided Line $25.00 has Lasted 5 years you save $25.00. 

- this is true, as long as you keep the same line on your reel for 5 years, you never have to respool, never have a birds nest, or never have a changing condition that would call for a lighter/heavier line. Also, for your 10.00 with mono, you are usually getting 350-900 yards depending on the kind of line you are buying, versus 25.00 worth of braid which will give you no more than 200 - 300 yards.

2. Advantage No Memory in this Line even over a 5 year period. 

- again, implies that your exact same line will service you for 5 years. 

3. Advantage Longer Casting Distance with Spinning or Casting Reels. the new braided line has the strength Higher than the diameter (20 test STRENGTH the line size of 6 mono), smaller diameter lines cut through the air with less resistance for longer casting distance. 

- This is not a valid point. Wind resistance has nothing to do with how far a cast goes, or if it does it is so minimal its not even worth it.

4. Advantage Use lighter weights and Lures to achieve the same goal. The new Braided lines also cut through the water with less resistance due to its size. 

- Good point, I give them that one.

5. Advantage Extend the life of the new braided lines buy rotating the line onto a spare spool or other empty reel. the line thats at the bottom of your reel spool never will see the light of day and is like new in color and strength. by rotating the line off one reel spool and on to another reel spool will extend the life of your braided lines. 

- Glad whoever wrote that article never has a crackoff, snag, or breakoff of any kind. Also remember, the only time you will ever use the line at the bottom of your spool is when you have a BIG fish on. Just cause its under there doesnt mean it can be less quality or strength than the top.

6. Advantage Zero Stretch Feel even the smallest hits and bumps with the new braided lines. do not need to set the hook by pulling the rod back and removing the stretch out of mono lines, if you do this with the braided line you will just pull the bait or lure out of the mouth of the fish. just start reeling when you can. 

- Zero stretch in my opinion is a drawback to braid for several reasons.
a. During a cast, and especially a power cast, it gives you 0 room for error, If you have a braid shockleader and let go a bit too soon, forget it. 
b. Zero stretch also goes into play when a fish is hitting. When it hits, it feels any tension from the rod or the line. also when you set the hook on a fish with a tender mouth, you could end up reeling in a pair of lips.

7. Advantage abrasion resistance number one. Very hard to cut this line cleanly, most often the line frays. works well around rocks, jetties, snags, coral, and wrecks, but need to have a leader to part when hung up on a structure. (((Never grab the line with you hands)))). Wrap the line around a small piece of broom handle to break the leader. The Rod and Reel will Fail before the line parts. 

- Sucks when this stuff sits on a sandbar for a while. It will eventually fail because the sand is fraying it constantly.

8. Advantage use Smaller fishing reels and accomplish the same goal. Remember the new braided line are in test 10-15-20-30-50-65-80 but are in the size of 2-4-6-8-12-16-17 test so much more line can be add to a smaller reel capacity. 

- This is braid's shining point. I use it as backing on all my shark reels. You can put 300 yards on a 4/0 and still have 150 yards of mono as a topshot. It will stay fresh a long time, and so when I am respooling, I only need to spool down to the braid. 

9. Disadvantage This new braided line is so thin yet so strong that you need to have extra care when snagged on the bottom or casting weights or lures over 1/2oz. Just tying knots with your bare hands this line can cut your skin, casting heavy weights and lures your index finger (spinning reels) or thumb (casting reels) can be cut very deeply. use protection on fingers and thumbs, a small piece of bicycle tube or 2" duct tape works for him.

- Do not ever try to thumb control braid on a conventional reel. The term Thumb burn will not be able to describe. Another disadvantage to braid is the fact that it is so thin, if you ever get a birdsnest with it, you can forget it.

My overall opinion. Braid is not the be all say all solution to fishing. I think it has apporpriate uses, and when used in thos settings, is fantastic stuff. However generally I would rather use a co-polymer line like Suffix Tritanium any day, all day long.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I use braid......*

On all of my spinners. I use power pro 15-30lbs. I love it. Nevwer ha a problem with it. Mono on conventionals, berkley big game or offshore angler.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*for those with braid..*

any problems with back lash on spinning reel when surf fishing...?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I have.....*

30lb power pro on a 10ft tica with an Okuma Expior EB80 and have not had any problems with it. No mono backing.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*thanks*

looks like Power pro is going on. If I lose a another fish due to line braking I will jump in after the s.o.b.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

How about the issue of line hevier than tackle is itented for? and the drag?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*No problems........*

I'm tossing 3-5 oz depending on conditions, using a snelled 6/0 Owner circle hook on a standard 36 inch leader for striper. Never had any problems, of course locations will vary.


----------



## DLTalr (Aug 16, 2005)

All that heavy gear for Stripers? Do you spear fish for bluegill? 









HAHAHAHA!!! Just kidding! I love striper fishing. I have also seen stripers snap 80# test while trolling!


----------



## DLTalr (Aug 16, 2005)

RuddeDogg, I have been meaning to ask you. Is that Tazz in you Av?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Picture......*

Nope....


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

It has been my experience that old salts who grew up using mono will never switch. I attribute this to the "it's hard to teach an old dog new tricks" theory. People who have mastered their art over the years don't like to try new things. Look at circle hooks and how long it has taken people to adopt them. I still don't like them. But I digress...

In regards to how briaded is better than mono, here is an example. There is a 38 year old gal that has been coming to the pier fishing since June 18th. She has been using mono line with a pier fishfinder rig that had black thin wire as the leader. She hasn't caught hardly anything at all... literally. I finally convinced her to go put 30-lb PowerPro on her pole, and a SeaStriker Dual pompano rig with clear mono leader. She finally did yesterday, and last night she came to the pier and caught 15 fish! The most she had ever caught in a night up until then was 1 fish, and she is out there every single day. I told her to hold her finger on the PowerPro and she will feel every little bump, nibble etc. Needless to say, she was stoked when her catch ratio went up 1500%. No doubt about it that PowerPro definitely makes it easier for people who are just learning to catch fish... NO doubt about it!

In regards to whether it is better than Mono, it depends entirely on the application. For example, big game hunting, tarpon, billfish, and grouper digging. = mono is clearly better because of the stretch factor.

Pretty much everything else = PowerPro is better. It also depends on the reel you are putting it on and your familiarity with that reel. For example, I would never suggest someone put braided on a baitcaster or conventional reel unless they are extremely familiar with how to use the reel. A person who is new to using a conventional reel will 90% of the time end up birds nesting with PowerPro. I see it every day at the pier. However, the folks who know how to use their reel are very successful and almost never do they birds nest it.

In regards to strength, braided lines are awesome. I have turned boulders that I have snagged on, even bent 4/0 Owner hooks before my 65-lb PP would break.

In regards to casting, it is SOOO much easier to get distance on a spinning reel with braided line. It casts like a dream. JUST MAKE SURE TO ALWAYS close the bail by hand. I also give it a pull to make sure the line is firmly seated in the roller guide and didn't wrap or cross the top of the spool. This eliminates 90% of backlash and birds nest when using braided on a spinning reel.

IN regards to sand fraying braided line. I say not. If you have your line sitting out there all day without checking your bait, maybe, but since I am usually catching fish I guess I don't have that problem, nor have I seen it mentioned.

Long story short is that if you are exclusively going for big game, then mono might be your choice. If you are looking for something that will handle anything (or fish) you throw at it, increase your TCO by how long it lasts, detect ANY bite or nibble, and cast like a dream = then braided line is the way to go. If you are an old salt stuck in your ways, don't even bother, you won't like it.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

KZ how do set the drag for it because its much more drag than for equivelent mono. so you use a smaller reel but the drag and rod may not handle it. I don't know. the reason I ask which brand is b/c I know you switched to tuffline awhile back b/c you did'nt like powerpro at the moment  and you did'nt finish answering my question in your report about killing the fish


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Tuffline is better than PowerPro, marginally cheaper, and a lot harder to find.

Setting the drag is something that comes in time and with having many fish lost due to having to drag too tight or too loose. I wish there was a good way to recommend how to set it, and I have seen many suggestions. However, setting the drag appropriately is something that takes time on the water to master. I will say that when in doubt, error on the side of having the drag too loose because you can always cup the spool if you need to enforce the drag during a fight. Set it too tight and you will hear "SNAP" when you get a big fish on. 

In regards to killing the fish, I normally put them on ice.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we talked about it a diffrent thread about bleeding it and it seems what your saying is I can kill it than bleed. then cooler


----------



## Big Bill (Dec 31, 2004)

*Hey Kodiac*

I agree with 99 percent of your points. I would have liked to see if that girl would have caught more fish by just switching rigs. A clear mono or fluro rig will outcatch any others by miles, especially in clear water. 
One thing to remember is that my points of view are from a surf only application. Any time you put bait in the water some portion of your line is in contact with a bar somewhere at all times. 
I also fish 100 percent conventional. I would think that powerpro on spinning gear would be fine. 
In a pier setting I would also think that PP would be good for hoisting fish over the rail since there is no stretch.
Have you ever tried any of the co-polymer lines like suffix? If not give it a try sometime, especially when you fish from the jetties. If you need some, let me know, I can hook you up.
I also agree 100 percent that with whatever line you use, it should be hi-viz. I use orange Suffix on most of my stuff with a clear mono shock leader. 
I just got a small abu reel for throwing metal that was a narrower spool than I was expecting, and I think I'm going to have to use braid to get the amt of line I need on the reel......we will see.....


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Fisherkid, I normally bleed it which kills it, and then throw it on ice till I get it home and then fillet it.

Big Bill, I actually got her to ditch the black wire leader crap for a mono tourist rig last week and that did not change a thing in her catch ratio. It did however change how frequently her bait was getting eaten, problem was she wasn't feeling any of the hits. So that's when I then told her to get PowerPro, and I also recommended she ditch the WalMart rigs for the SeaStriker pomp rig. The key to her 1500% improved catch ratio was that she could actually feel the hits and knew when to do a mini-set on the hook and reel the fish in.

In regards to the Co-Polymer lines, if the Yo-Zuri green hybrid line is one, then I have tried it but didn't care for it too much. I am hooked on braid brotha!


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*I know what you do*

but I don't feel comforable doing it that way. did you see about the slurry in the other post where you caught the first sharks. b/c big bill said thats a way to kill them but I do see the need to bleed them so could I do the bleeding after.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I have used PowerPro for nearly ten years now and for 90% of my fishing situations I only use mono for making rigs. Also, for as long as I have used braid as a running line I have also used it for my casting leader (most people call it a shock leader). 

As you listed, braid has many advantages over mono *BUT* it is not a cure-all, it isn’t a simple one to one exchange. You will need to adapt your tackle and technique to the quirks of braid to be successful.

With spinning tackle, one of the most important things you can do to ensure success with braid is to use a braid friendly reel. Using a reel with a quality line roller and precision line wrapping goes a long way to avoiding wind knots and other problems. Older reels, Penn SS’s, Daiwa BG’s don’t fare so well in the hands of a braid "newbie." 

Tackle manufacturers are now engineering reels and rod components to minimize those quirks and exploit those advantages. This new technology often demands new thinking from the user. I am in the process of re-wrapping nearly all my high-end rods to utilize the new Fuji Lowrider Concept Guides. These guides have spun the rulebook of making spinning rods on its head.










My 13' heavers to my 9ft plugging sticks now have a “gathering” guide of 20mm; that is the size of a dime and commonly thought to be too small for even a conventional rod’s first guide. It might “look” funny but the way these re-worked rods cast is nothing short of phenomenal. 

This is my son fishing with "his"   new rod . . . 13'2" Allstar 1507, Daiwa Tournament Surf Basia QD45II, 20lb TufLine XP running line and 65lb TufLine XP casting leader. At 15 years old he can put a 150gm out 534 feet.










As you state braid has advantages over mono but usually you can’t reap _all_ of them at once; like most things, compromise is necessary.

Casting distance for example; replacing 16lb mono with a straight shot of 65lb braid is not reaping the #1 distance enhancing quality of braid . . . reduced diameter. 

Fishing at distance is where braid really shines. The small diameter lessens the drag on the line from current and braid’s zero stretch combined with wire-legged sinkers and circle hooks make hooksets automatic.

Braid isn't a magic bullet but neither is it the devil's spawn. You might need to re-learn some techniques and you might find that it doesn't fit every situation. Where it excells though it just blows mono away and often that's enough to suffer minor problems in other applications.

It is for me at least.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*bumping*

one up just because ....Please add how braid has help you or hurt you..
My .02 I have only use braid on two of my poles, and so far i love the stuff. But i also love Mono, so i might keep both What i learned (some might not agree with). Is when you first load it on your reel. You don't need any mono backing, Tape or superglue will hold it in place. Fill your reel past the lip of the spoon  Why??? (keep reading ) When you are finish, go to a park or anywhere with lots of room. Walk off your line, then tighten the drag down pretty good. And reel it back, keep it really tight. When you are done, your line won't be past the lip. And the line is well pack, and won't cut into itself. Plus now you have the max line on the reel. Learn what knots work well for you, some knots wont work with Braid. And after you tie you rig, test it to make sure the knot will hold and not cut your leader. (This will happen) I use a shock leader with my heavy setup, and a really long leader with the med. Don't thumb braid it will cut the hell out of you, Dont grab the braid with a fish on the other end it will cut the hell out of you, Spinning reels close the bail with your hand after the cast, this will keep your line from looping. Braid need a little more care then mono, after every fishing trip wash it off really good. And also repack the line (only as much as you cast out) and when you are doing this. Check for nicks, Braid isnt for everyone, And if you don't know how to fish with it, it will hurt you and your reel. For the ones that been using this for awhile, please add any more info that might help answer questions other may have


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

*Surf fishing with braid*

I started surf fishing with braided line this year and really like the feel and casting with it. When Bottom fishing I can feel everything, the fish taking the bait in, the crabs nibbling on the bait and the sinker as its moving with the current.
When casting a spoon, I hook up more hits from Blues/Spanish, some times in the gills or head if they are hitting near the front of the spoon. I have lost a Tarpon and a Ray because the run was long and I kept to much drag on them trying to stop the run and the line would pop about half way to the fish. Now if I hook a big fish, I loose the drag until he stops the run. Fighting the fish is the most fun anyway.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Thanks*

surf, i am glad it working for you.....Again guys this will be a really helpful subject for the new guys..So update it with how you been doing with braid...


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Use 50 lb PP on my 525...no problems...even with a couple of backlashes when I first started using it, believe it or not, I was able to get them out in about 2 minutes. The feel you get from the PP is unbelievable! I can even tell when a crab is LOOKING at it!!! just try it...you'll like it!


----------



## dogma (Jun 10, 2006)

i was gunna post until i seen zachs post he pretty much hit it on the nose! i use bait casters and 50lbs @ 8 lbs dia spider wire and never get a nest unless someone snags my line  

but id say braided is way better also if your worried about rerigging just buy a spool of 50 lbs mono and make a leader about as long as yor pole and ite it to the other line with a blood knot then just keep cutting off the end of the mono


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Tried it....Didn't like it....Won't ever try it again.... :--| :--|


Really? I actually a bit shocked that you don't like it RR especially when you are in your yak. I am split on it myself. For my heavers I strictly use mono (Sufix Tri). However for rods 9' and below which usually include my lure rods and small bait/boat rods man you cannot beat the sensitivity of braid. Especially for jigging.

However I like my mono when on the surf.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Braid on spinning gear for inshore and pier use, Mono for the surf, I am strictly conventional there. The 0% stretch factor and sandbar abrasion of braid in my experience is a drawback. 
For inshore it is superior to mono,both in feel and strength. I will go "old school" when sheepshead fishing sometimes just for fun,but have pretty much gone to 100% spinning/braid for all inshore applications.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Barty b
Why not braid in the surf??
Don't you want a solid hook with no stretch?
I use mono on my surf reels but that is mostly cause I do not have the funds yet to purchase the braid...
Are you telling me to save my funds??  
Fill me in....
I use bill fisher 20lb. mono and have had great luck. That line has been better than red stuff, big game, ....
suffix on my inshore is what i use along with braid...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Why do*

we always say use this, or you won't do well?? Just been going thru some threads here and in other forum. And if i was somebody new to saltwater fishing ...I could see how someone (New) would get confuse , and of cause all the debates we have...(but thats still good) The only way we learn things, is to try something somebody is doing. Then if it doesnt work, then fine...At least we try it, instead of shooting it down..Like not using braid in surf, well i have seen many people use it. And bring in large fish without any trouble, but i never thought about using it like "*AirNuts*" he stay with 30lb braid, and just put 500yds of line on his spinning reel, i was doing the 80lb braid, and maybe putting on 300yd...would 200yd of extra line help, anyone on the beach when fighting a big fish ....He has those nice pictures of those Blacktip sharks, pretty good size...for a med spinning reel Hell i know i am going to try it ....I think with 500yds of line, you might have a great chance of tiring out that fish....it's just all the reeling in ....but braid in the surf does work, at least for spinning reels


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Jetty it is ok to ask so chill, relax... deep breaths...*

 barty b knows his stuff so it would be interesting to hear why not braid in the surf. I am sure if he were hunting shark the answer may be different. I do not use braid on my jigmaster cause I would lose thumb skin on a cast. I am just wondering if he has some insight I could use.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Really? I actually a bit shocked that you don't like it RR especially when you are in your yak. I am split on it myself. For my heavers I strictly use mono (Sufix Tri). However for rods 9' and below which usually include my lure rods and small bait/boat rods man you cannot beat the sensitivity of braid. Especially for jigging.
> 
> However I like my mono when on the surf.



I changed my mind about that at the beginning of this summer....I had been basing my opinion on the original braids that came out 10 years ago. Tried 'em on bass gear....:--| 

Braid has come a long way and a friend here convinced me to give the newer stuff a try.

I even posted a public "OK I've changed my mind" thread.. 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28001


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I feel like an idiot now not seeing that this thread was started last year.  

Anyway i am glad you have seen the new ones and tried them. I too did not take up braid when it first came out. I just started 2 years ago with it.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Damn*

I know it sounds like i was shooting him down (barty) but that wasnt what i was intending to do "Vic"....and i ended up doing what i was trying not to do So if you or anybody took it wrong, I am sorry about that...(I keep eating crow)  I better start reading all my replys, alot better.....But getting back to surf, almost all the guys, i see at the Cocoa beach area (In the surf) in the early mornings, or late afternoon.....are using braid. But Mono is still outnumbering braid, on the pier, bridges, rocks...Intercoastal...Mono will be here for a long time....People will alway have Favorite among things...I try that Red mono line, and hated it!! took it off right when i got home, Hi-Vi for me (Green-Yellow)......But the best way to see if you are going to like something...Is to go ahead and try it first, being line or a certain way to fish....try it, if it works for you great, if it doesnt....hey at least you can give your opinion on it....cause at least you try it......That's what i was trying to say, Don't shoot anything down...unless you gave it a chance....Bottomline...just because it doesnt work for me, doesnt mean that you arent going to love it just like using those little reels...oh oh...i did it again


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

What jettypark said. I have always said that it boils down to personal preference. Like I said in this thread I have braid, the new suffix on my lighter set ups. Mono for surf. That's just me. I too tried the red line, Cajun line and didn't like it for casting. But for tyin certain rigs like weakfish, I thinks it's great. I prefer Berkley Big Game in hi-vis blue and Off Shore Angler in hi-vis yellow. Boss Dogg like the hi-vis green. I have yet to try the Suffix mono. If it is a good as their briad I can see me doin a change over.


----------



## gzeke33 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Line*

All the information on fishing line is confusing. I have used mono for many years with only a few problems. Lost some large fish because the line broke. I use my mono for two years wih pretty good results and the price is right.
I have braided on two of my casting reels. Braided is very expensive for this old retired fisherman and it is hard to cut cleanly and tie good knots.
I have been using fluorocarbone on my spinning reels and it works well. Good strength and doesn't break as easily as mono and is less expensive as braided.
As long as I keep doing well catching fish, I will continue to do as I am Doing.
God Bless!
George


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*The reason*

That I don't like braid in the surf: Where I fish,N.E.FL and what I fish for (mainly pompano) The beaches to the south of me are high impact beaches and there is a very strong "pull out" in the wash. Pompano have soft mouths that tear easily,plus they will fight HARD to the bitter end. I like to play them with finnesse. I see too many guys drop fish in the wash trying to horse them in,thinking that they are not very big, so they just muscle the fish to the beach and then, the fish decides to make a quick turn and head back east with the receding surf and POP bye-bye. Pulled hook. Mono gives you a little more flex and forgiveness.
Surfcsating and braid: I was introduced to "power casting" using 95lb spider wire shock leader. At first I liked it, But after researching a little, and losing fish and rigs due to sandbar abrasion I went back to mono. As for the casting part, I had it explained to me by a fellow long distance tournament caster. Think of it like this, Stretch a rubber band back and let it go. Now stretch a piece of dental floss back and let it go. Which one do you think has more thrust power. They dont make slingshots outta rope for a reason.
Now the Exception: I am still undecided on the whole Shark fishing thing. I like conventional reels but have seen and used spinning gear with braid,with great results. I personally will not put braid on a conventional reel as a main line. I would and am considering it as a backing with a 200yd mono topshot,but I have to wonder why? When you get down to the braid backing, and say you have 65lb braid backing and 30lb mono topshot, You can't utilize all the power of the braid because the mono will fail first(likely at the connection), It (braid) is really only there for added line capacity. 

So like I said,braid has it's place in fishing NO DOUBT,but in my opinion only certain applications. I am one of those guys who doesn't really care what the other guy is using or what is "new and hot" I fish to CATCH fish and I use what works fo ME. 


P.S. No worries jettypark,I was not offended by your post. I am VERY hard to offend


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*barty b*

Very well written and I found that to be very intresting. 

I think it was the best post I've seen on the negative aspects of braid in the surf.

Fisherkid


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

barty b said:


> That I don't like braid in the surf: Where I fish,N.E.FL and what I fish for (mainly pompano) The beaches to the south of me are high impact beaches and there is a very strong "pull out" in the wash. Pompano have soft mouths that tear easily,plus they will fight HARD to the bitter end. I like to play them with finnesse. I see too many guys drop fish in the wash trying to horse them in,thinking that they are not very big, so they just muscle the fish to the beach and then, the fish decides to make a quick turn and head back east with the receding surf and POP bye-bye. Pulled hook. Mono gives you a little more flex and forgiveness.
> Surfcsating and braid: I was introduced to "power casting" using 95lb spider wire shock leader. At first I liked it, But after researching a little, and losing fish and rigs due to sandbar abrasion I went back to mono. As for the casting part, I had it explained to me by a fellow long distance tournament caster. Think of it like this, Stretch a rubber band back and let it go. Now stretch a piece of dental floss back and let it go. Which one do you think has more thrust power. They dont make slingshots outta rope for a reason.
> Now the Exception: I am still undecided on the whole Shark fishing thing. I like conventional reels but have seen and used spinning gear with braid,with great results. I personally will not put braid on a conventional reel as a main line. I would and am considering it as a backing with a 200yd mono topshot,but I have to wonder why? When you get down to the braid backing, and say you have 65lb braid backing and 30lb mono topshot, You can't utilize all the power of the braid because the mono will fail first(likely at the connection), It (braid) is really only there for added line capacity.
> 
> ...



The Kid is right.. good info.. I new you had a good reason..
Thanks for the input..!!


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Me too Barty   Butt then there is sharks   And with sharks who knows  500 yards is a lotta line  and I never had a fish take 500 yards of line  probably because I never had a reel with 500 yards of line   So sometimes I think so   and sometimes I don't   but I don't know  one of these days a shark might take 500 yards of line off my reel     but I doubt it because I don't have 500 yards of line on my reel      so there you hve it   in a nutshell      anybody know how you turn of these damn smiley faces     ????


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

ROFL   MFAO


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Okay*

Some one explain what the joke is.

If you didn't want the smilies to show you could click disable smilies in text but I think that it would still show the characters.

I'll try it

Fisherkid


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

i started using Power Pro 6-7 years ago and have never touched mono again except for bite leaders...

i do all types of fishing regularly(deep sea, jetty, pier, dock, bridge, flats, surf, etc etc) and ONLY use power pro

i switch line every few months because it gets a good work out fishing 6-7 times a week and i think its very worth it...ill pay the $25 a spool even though i switch every 3-4 months...the benefits are too good to worry about the cost


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Mono will always have a place in fishing simply because of it's affordability. Don't take this the wrong way guys, because you all know I only fish bridges, piers, and jetties, but... most of the people you see in those 3 places are too damn cheap to go spool up with braid. Nope, most of them have $3 or less invested in their main line. However, I have fished enough with the people I'm describing to know that:

The downfalls of mono (which are numerous)  can be overcome with skill which has normally been developed over many years of fishing.

To each his own, braid rules IMHO. However, there are certainly places to use Mono like offshore and tarpon fishing where you need forgiveness and stretch. Inshore though, I'm not sure why anyone would prefer mono over one of today's new braided lines --unless it was for the co$t factor alone. 

If you haven't tried braid for a while, maybe you should give it a chance. If it was anything like Spiderwire Spiderline when you tried it, I could certainly understand why you hated it because that stuff was (and still is) junk!

I will say though, if you are a beginning fisherman, learn on braid, then tell me if you'll ever switch to mono voluntarily (I'd put money on the answer )

P.S. Anyone tried the new RED PowerPro yet? I've got a spool of 30-lb loaded up with it right now.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Surf Fish said:


> Me too Barty   Butt then there is sharks   And with sharks who knows  500 yards is a lotta line  and I never had a fish take 500 yards of line  probably because I never had a reel with 500 yards of line   So sometimes I think so   and sometimes I don't   but I don't know  one of these days a shark might take 500 yards of line off my reel     but I doubt it because I don't have 500 yards of line on my reel      so there you hve it   in a nutshell      anybody know how you turn of these damn smiley faces     ????



Godamighty....... 

THAT's funny right there...


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Surf Fish said:


> Me too Barty   Butt then there is sharks   And with sharks who knows  500 yards is a lotta line  and I never had a fish take 500 yards of line  probably because I never had a reel with 500 yards of line   So sometimes I think so   and sometimes I don't   but I don't know  one of these days a shark might take 500 yards of line off my reel     but I doubt it because I don't have 500 yards of line on my reel      so there you hve it   in a nutshell      anybody know how you turn of these damn smiley faces     ????


CLASSIC!!


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

_*I'm not sure why anyone would prefer mono over one of today's new braided lines --unless it was for the co$t factor alone.*_

Wind knots.

Cut fingers.

Abrasion. 

Poor knot strength.

Top shots/bottom shots = more knots = more points of failure.

Like a hacksaw when it comes in contact with rod and reel components. 

Visibility - much easier for the fish to see than mono.

No stretch - more stress on rod, reel, and knots.

Cost factor.

That's all I can think of right now....


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Surf Fish said:


> _*I'm not sure why anyone would prefer mono over one of today's new braided lines --unless it was for the co$t factor alone.*_
> 
> Wind knots.
> 
> ...



Most of that is myths and straight up B.S. 

- carry on


----------



## irma01 (Sep 26, 2005)

Zack, I am using red PP for bass fishing and really like it so far, have not been to saltwater yet. I am recovering from knee surgery and in a wheel chair, hope to be to the pier soon.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Hope your knee get's better quick irma01


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> Most of that is myths and straight up B.S.
> 
> - carry on


just for the record I do not argue with KZ very often but my right index finger will tell him he is full of Bull Sh*t when it comes to the myth of cut fingers.... Yeah my stupidness put on a 6nbait and the drag was loose and then..... slice....
I need stitches but could not tell the doc why I did it... I learned...
So KZ your wrong... Cut Fingers do happen...
I finally got to call you on something...  

-carry on....


----------



## irma01 (Sep 26, 2005)

Zach said "most" was bunk, I think we all agree that braid will cut and costs more.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

irma01 said:


> Zach said "most" was bunk, I think we all agree that braid will cut and costs more.


Just giving KZ some business... He knows...


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*I'll address each one individually*



Surf Fish said:


> _*I'm not sure why anyone would prefer mono over one of today's new braided lines --unless it was for the co$t factor alone.*_
> 
> Wind knots. *Yes, I suppose you can eliminate them as you get to know what your doing. I don't get that many but I've had about three*
> 
> ...


Start finding the holes

Fisherkid


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*cut fingers*

The first thing i read on braid was that it would cut you if you grab it or kept your finger on it, when casting....So i kept from doing this, guess what no Cuts And i did use the first spiderwire when it first came out, on bass out on the Disney lakes...It didnt wow me, but i did like the fact, that it floated almost like fly line. So the moment a Bass grab our Bluegill  (yes we use bluegill for bait) it was great cause you saw your line, taking off and where able to get ready.....I hate agreeing with Zach but he does have a point, about people that use mono Vs braid. And the edge it has over Mono...Now has far as a shark taking 500yds of line or even a Spinning reel holding that....Yes it would...30lb braid is the same size as 12 or 8lb Mono so on a reel, we'll say a Shimano 6500 baitrunner that hold 230yds of 25lb mono...you double that with braid, with 5 more lb test...So you can see this reel would hold "Over" 500yds of 30lb braid line....And we are talking about a shark, that sometimes gets bigger  then a pomp, or bluefish,Snook,whiting,redfish,jack...and so on. So you hook up to a good size spinnershark, blacktip,bullshark,hammerhead...and even more that swims the beaches. With 500yds of braid, you can let that Shark tired himself out, and bring him in. He might not swim 500yds, but it's just like the old rule on Condoms....Better to have it and not need it, then need it and not have it


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

Surf Fish said:


> _*I'm not sure why anyone would prefer mono over one of today's new braided lines --unless it was for the co$t factor alone.*_
> 
> Wind knots.
> 
> ...


wind knots = your fault

cut fingers = ok ill give you that

abrasion = ill give you that too

poor knot strength = my 80lb mono knots break before my 80lb braid knots

Like a hacksaw when it comes in contact with rod and reel components. = sure...if you are using bottom of the line equipment thats 30 years old

Visibility - much easier for the fish to see than mono. = yeah but you use a leader

No stretch - more stress on rod, reel, and knots. = thats what the drag on your reel is for

cost factor = thats the cost of turning your spool capacity from 300 yards to 600 yards while putting on stronger line...and being able to actually feel the bites


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Yea*

everything he said


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You guys should know where I stand by now on line.

Inshore: braid

Offshore: mono (except for bottom fishing)

My boat buddy and I tried using braid for king fishing last year and although it worked, we had far too much trouble with it wrapping around other lines as well as not being able to see well enough to clear lines. As for seeing a fish dump 500 yards of line, yes, I have seen that. Had a #60 wahoo dump a 30Wlrs Shimano Tiagra once. He didn't win that battle though.  

I really prefer the braid because I like the sensitivity and I like fighting large fish on small tackle. There is the reason for braid due to higher spool capacity. However, there are some guys who will fish next to me with mono in heavy current at Sebastian and catch more fish than I do. It comes down to a matter of personal preference. I say there is a time and place for everything, including mono.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

*wind knots = your fault*

Thanks. I never realized that the wind was my fault. Since that's the case, I'd like to offer my sincere apology to everyone up and down the east coast who hasn't been fishing because this NE'er has been blowing, especially the guys up in NC who's pier fell over. 

*cost factor = thats the cost of turning your spool capacity from 300 yards to 600 yards while putting on stronger line...*

In the years I've spent standing on the shores of the Atlantic and Pacific oceans, I've never managed to hook into anything that took all the line off the reel I was using. Most of the reels I've used hold between 250 and 300 yards of line. So it's impossible for me to foresee a situation where I'd need 600 yards of line for surf fishing. It would be much more likely that the bottom 400 yards of line would go into the trash unused when I changed the line...

Here's an interesting article on knot strength of braided line:

http://www.sportfishingmag.com/article.jsp?ID=43571


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

wind knots are BS the knots arent from the wind its from you spooling up wrong 

i hear you on the line going wasted but for me i go after big fish and 250-300 yards isnt going to cut it when you get spooled that before you grab the rod haha


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

VICIII said:


> just for the record I do not argue with KZ very often but my right index finger will tell him he is full of Bull Sh*t when it comes to the myth of cut fingers...


*MOST* being the operative word VIC.


----------



## bigboi (Nov 15, 2005)

*braid for surf fishing*

surf fishing i have always used mono so i can use a nice 30-50 lb shock leader. I love the mono on my spinning reel but when a backlash occurs it is a major issue to get out, especially fishing in the dark. I would recommend mono for surf casting, if a backlash occurs you are done. The article stated that the braid will last 5 years, probably only if not used, break offs, knots etc i change out twice so far this season. i fish at night constantly casting for stripers and can't imagine any line lasting 5 years. hope this helps good luck.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Surf Fish said:


> _Wind knots. _*You get more line tangles from a fresh spool of mono than you will ever get from PowerPro. Unless of course, you don't know what the he|| you are doing, which I suspect might be the case  I've had a grand total of 3 wind knots in the last 2 years and in every single case it was from me casting a bait/lure with not enough weight on, directly into 15+ knot winds. *
> 
> _Cut fingers._ *If you are stupid enough to grab the line with a big fish on, sure. Momma always said "you can't help stupid". *
> 
> ...


LOL, it was a humorous try though


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> LOL, it was a humorous try though


I think you're missing the entire point of P&S, KZ. 

This isn't a "popularity contest"; it's a "discussion forum". 

That wasn't a "try". That was a compilation of other people's opinions about braided lines; a list of reasons why I don't intend to use it. 

When the editor of Sport Fishing magazine uses IFGA equipment to test fishing line, I tend to put a little more weight on his results then when somebody at P&S says "my knots don't break".

When the manufacturer of an expensive line tells you it's "6 lb test" and the IFGA tests the break strength at 23 lbs, it only makes me wonder what else they'll lie to you about in order to get your money. According to the editor of Sport Fishing, the manufacturers of braided line overate the breaking strength because "As many in the industry have explained to me, they want to provide a cushion that compensates for weaker knot strength".

I am really sorry for not agreeing with your opinion, but I don't see any benefits in using braid. The person who started this thread asked "What are your thoughts on Braid line vs Mono." Those are my thoughts, based on what I've read, written by what I feel are reliable sources, and based on what people I've fished with have told me about their use of braid, even though they aren't in sync with the world according to KZ. 

As I said before, we don't measure things with the same ruler. I don't care about "catch ratio". I measure fishing success in days fishing vs. days not fishing...


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Surf Fish said:


> I tend to put a little more weight on his results then when somebody at P&S says "my knots don't break".



Agree with me or not, I honestly don't care. But at least post about something you know about because some people actually read this forum for advice. It's so much better to speak of something when you actually have knowledge of it, as opposed to doing a google search of why a few old salts hate braid, and then pretending you're drawing from your negative experiences.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I re-read your post and realized it's absurdity.

1.) Your opinions are not truly your opinions. Rather, they opinions you have formed after searching the internet and talking to people. You said so yourself.

-> Conversely, mine are drawn from me actually fishing 300+ days per year.

2.)


Surf Fish said:


> I don't care about "catch ratio". I measure fishing success in days fishing vs. days not fishing...


Wow, a fisherman who doesn't care anything about catching? Good thing you use mono  Who else reading this article doesn't care if you catch anything? If you don't care if you ever catch anything, why not save yourself a ton of $$$ on fishing gear, and instead go sit on a pier and watch the waves go by. And by all means, if you don't care about catching anything, then WTH are you giving others advice on what type of line to use (or not use) -based on what you've "read"?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Damn*

Did it just get HOT in here   It just a Opinion, and everybody no matter how wrong they might be , are allow to express it. Seeing that i still have Mono on some of my poles, and braid on other....I will keep those setup, Why??? well because i still like mono, granted braid is great stuff, i just don't need it for everything.....But my Opinions are based on what i used, and what it has done for me. If you are new, or just thinking about changing over. All you have to do is a little research, then get some(braid) and decide if you like it or not. Just because i or others love it, or hate it...It is up to you in the long run. As you can see braid will bite you, if you don't learn how to handled it. It can even ruin your reel, again if you don't learn a few things about it first. Don't forget what i like, many may Hate....So before you shoot something down, try it first and see if you like it.....Then make your own Opinion. Oh and people that are catching fish, are the one you should really listen too Thats if you also want to catch fish....I love watching the sunset also, but it feel lot better when a 20lb Snook is taking into some rocks....But wait i am using braid I just pulll his butt back out


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> *MOST* being the operative word VIC.


Yeah "MOST" of my finger was cut... 

But I learned... Braid has it place for sure. I would say that I like braid for most applications... I am going to stick with braid on pomps in the surf and river Due to what barty b said and it makes sense....
I wish braid all the time on the pier but it cuts others line so I will use it when it is not busy.. I do love it at night and found a new way (I am sure all others old way but new to me), ... you can feel it bounce on top of the rock and old pilings on the north jetty about 3/4 down and have hooked snook like that and do not think I could have been as productive with braid..
Like KZ has said "when you got to feel a fish fart..."


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Stop "re-reading" what I said. Accept the fact that there are people in the world who don't agree with everything you say, and don't have the exact same opinion as you do. Stop worrying about who is going to "win" the argument because there is no argument to win.

Some people like hot dogs, some like hamburgers. 

Some people like Coke, some like Pepsi.

Some people use braided fishing line, others don't.

Get it?

Accept the fact that we differ. I don't feel that I'm a qualified expert on everything related to fishing; you do. I don't give advice; that's your job. I only give my opinion. Take it or leave it. I don't care.

I have an opinion. You have "The Gospel Of KZ". I base my opinions of some things on what qualified experts think. You base your opinon on the "you did it, so it must work for everybody" theory. 

I don't need to go buy fourty six cars and drive them for 300 days a year to figure out what's a "good" car. Consumer Reports are experts in that field, so if wanted opinions on cars, I'd rely on their opinion. In my opinion, the editor of a fishing magazine is a qualified expert.

If you needed your gal bladder removed, would you remove 300 other people's gal bladders to determine the best way to do surgery, or would you consult a qualified expert (a doctor)?

I don't need to get stiches in my finger to figure out that braided line will cut you; many other people have already done the research for me.

Stop worrying about what I think. Rest assured I'm never going to show up on the pier with the Fishing Police and have you arrested if you don't respool with mono.

Don't worry about the people looking for "advice". Anybody looking for advice will base their decision on what a number of people say, they won't base it on what you or I said.

Bottom line: I could care less if anyone agrees or disagrees with my opinion. You obviously can't stand it when somebody doesn't agree with you. You need to get over that....


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

If I professed for my input to be the defacto gospel, I surely wouldn't preface my statements with terms like "IMHO" (google that). 



Surf Fish said:


> You need to get over that....


I've been over it. Now get on with fishing... oops, or in your case, sitting on the dock watching the waves go by reading about how to catch fish


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

Surf Fish said:


> I only give my opinion. Take it or leave it. I don't care.


the problem is that you didnt give your opinion....as you said in your other post you havent used braid you only researched what other people thought about it

that isnt your opinion thats thier opinion


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Heh, heh*

I can hear the lock turning on this thead already   Can't we all just get along I also do alot of research or google things But i base my facts on how things work for me. There are things in this world that we cant all test on a everyday basics. But the things that i can, i do most of time on my own. Or i do listen to everyday folks, just like myself that are out there on the water. Granted Kz has Passion for this sport, he doesnt give in easy But his opinions are based, on everyday fisherman like ourselve. (And we are talking about shorefishing) "most" Editors fish from boats, granted they are experts in their field. But who to say, that not one of here. Knows just has much as some of them And you have to agree, that most fishing Magazine are gear more towards...(Again) Boat fisherman....There's more money in that, then us shore fisherman. And if you don't belive me pick any Issue up. I am looking at the Florida Sportsman (New) not one story to help a shore fisherman..(maybe one).every other page is a ad to sell something. Mostly boats They do have a few story for shore fisherman....But they are not enough for me to get...Now I have gone fishing with Guides, and been to fishing shows...and i have learn alot...But one thing that i also learn, was that they don't agree at times with each other But these are experts, and if they don't agree then we are lost I am not saying that they are full of BS, some of these guys are great at what they do....But i tend to listen more to the ones, that do it for a living. And just because someone is a Editor doesnt really make him a expert...Just somebody else with another Opinion Don't forget they have Editor,Field Editors,Contributing Editors....Hell everybody is a Editors....but not everybody is a expert, I am by far not a Expert. And i can bet that KZ would tell you the same thing about himself....he just has a little more passion, about being right


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

When an ER doctor told me that I needed to have my gallbladder removed , I didn't believe him. They wanted me to stay in the hospital and let them remove it for me....BullShi7!!!!!

I didn't give a crap what the doctors thought, so I went home and did a google search on "gall bladder removal" . It looked like it was gonna be pretty easy, but I needed a scalpel and some anesthesia.  I figured a half gallon of tequila would serve that purpose.:--| 

I researched the scalpel on ebay and consumer reports, and decided that the best place to get a sharp instrument would probably be bass pro.com... The fillet knife I selected was on back order, so I went to Wal-Mart, but they were out of fillet knives as well.  They did however have a spool of Power-Pro.... 

I thought that this would go a good job of cutting me open, but since the most stitches I've ever heard of on P&S from a braid cut was 14, I decided to use a combination of my rusty fillet knife from my pier cart, 50# Power pro, and an Owner 4/0 circle hook to make the incision.  

I came to P&S to look for advice on how to drink the tequila, but some said to use salt and lime, some said to drink it straight, and one idiot even said I should mix it with chocolate milk....:--| 

Not knowing what to do next, I just decided that I'd take a turkey baster and self-inject the tequila into my rear end, which I've heard gives the best absorption, and just before I passed out I'd slice the belly open, have KZ run the Owner hook snelled with Power Pro thru my gall bladder, then Surf Fish could use a breakaway spin link to quickly attatch the leader and a 20 oz. to his Rainmaker 2069 15' heaver with a 9/0 Penn with abec 7 bearings and a speed bushing. 

Surf Fish could make one of his gorilla casts toward Morocco, and hand the rod to KZ, who could then take the rod and see if he could catch one of those thousands of fish he catches 300 days a year......   

Anybody get a bite????   

P.S. Surf Fish...Do I need to bring my rods in the morning, or are we just gonna sit on the beach and watch the waves????


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Lol*

now that's funny...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*If*

you have more post, those that make you a expert I just touch 400...so am i a green belt or brown belt


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Rob That was about the funniest F'N $#!t I have read all year. Seriously I had to wait ten min. to reply because I had stop laughing. 

When are people here gonna learn NOT to bring up the braid VS mono delima?? WHO GIVES A f*(k!! SHUT UP AND GO FISHING AND COME TO YOUR OWN CONCLUSION!!!! 


Must be winter already


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Emanuel*

blame me for this....if you guys look, this thread was posted on 10/11/05 And i was the one who bump it back up....On 11/18/06 Why??? because some new guys were asking about braid, and this seem to be a pretty good thread. And look at all the firestorm that it has started...I am ashame of myself   well maybe just a little I sorry but after going back and reading this again....It's true that this is a open forum, to discuss what we "have" used...And what works and what didnt work for "us". So i hate to do this, but if you havent tested something out on your own...well you know the rest of the story


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

barty b said:


> Must be winter already


Yep, it's too cold to go out trolling in the boat anymore.....


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

*P.S. Surf Fish...Do I need to bring my rods in the morning, or are we just gonna sit on the beach and watch the waves????*

Yeah, you should bring a couple rods. We'll stick 'em in the rack on the front of the Jeep so we look kewl. I already got four cases of beer on ice in the back of the Jeep. Bring your cell phone so you can take pictures of all the fish we don't catch.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Well...........I just don't know*

Circles or "J's" or mono or flouro or braid or spinning or conventional or Ford or Chevy or GMC or pick up or SUV or custom rod rack or store bought rod rack or paper or plastic or or toilet seat up or down or on the paper or off the paper or 4 wheel drive or two wheel drive or all wheel drive or red skins or cowboys or up or down or side to side......AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!     

OMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM........................

WOW...Valium........What a rush.........   

GOD I love this place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I vote*

to keep this thread going....we have alot of great advise...Once you get past all the BS:--| But then again it wouldnt be any fun....Compare to all the other fishing forum. We are not a boring group by no means Hell they are luckly to have people post everyday....We going at it, every couple of hours Granted all the fish are safe, from all us "expert" (Sorry i just has to throw that in) Typing away like mad men, instead of going fishing I hope nobody take anything too personal ...Stick to your opinions.....and tight lines everyone


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

*braid*

Wind knots.
Very few if you have the right reel


Cut fingers.
very few if you use a cannon or gloves like I do

Abrasion. 
that ia a problem

Poor knot strength.
not if you use the right knot

Top shots/bottom shots = more knots = more points of failure.
braid to leader, that's it

Like a hacksaw when it comes in contact with rod and reel components. 
not if you use the right equipment

Visibility - much easier for the fish to see than mono.
I am not a fish, so dont know.

No stretch - more stress on rod, reel, and knots.
not if you have the right rod, reel and knot

Cost factor.
you have a point here

500 yards on my big reels is not because I need 500 yards to catch a shark, this is how much I need to fill up the reel, sharks dont go more than 300 yards or so, I have caught sharks using a shimano stradic 8000 with about 250 to 300 yards of 30lb powerpro, not even closed to been spooled.
My friend Charlie got spooled by a shark using 50lb powerpro, maybe 400 yards or so, so you never know.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm leaving this thread open because of how freaking hilarious it is. You can mumble and grumble at each other over the differences of line, but you're missing the big picture. Just remember, bottom line, each line has it's place. It's like the saying, there's room for all God's creatures, right next to the mashed potatoes.

So have fun, but if anyone gets out of hand, I'll sentence them to one month of fishing with tourist rigs.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

RuddeDogg said:


> WOW...Valium........What a rush.........


Come on -- 
Valium sucks we all use Qualuids...
Who else picks Qualuids over Valium???  

here comes page 5...


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

emanuel said:


> It's like the saying, there's room for all God's creatures, right next to the mashed potatoes.


LOL! thats funny....i guess this will keep the forum busy through the winter?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Of course. I'm just used to being up in the Mid-Atlantic and I have access to a boat so I will be fishing all through the winter. People think it's cold here, pfffft. Just ask Flea and all the people up north right now that are considering icefishing.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

yeah i think its real cold here but up north i wouldnt be out lol ide be frozen 

i fish all through winter i just dont target summer/spring/fall species like snook...better to target the colder water species


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Don't start in with the "my town is colder than your town" discussion. The braid vs mono talk is much more fun. 

I like braid because the smaller diameter means I can cast a higher test line a longer distance than fat mono. That's my opinion, not a short story I read once. However, I don't have 400+ posts, so I'm not an expert yet


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*My town is WARMER than your town*



Mullet Wrangler said:


> Don't start in with the "my town is colder than your town" discussion. The braid vs mono talk is much more fun.


My town is warmer than your town

I use power pro and tuffline. I've got mono on one real.

Fisherkid


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Some Pros and cons on*

Braid..... absolutely doesn't twist the line!! unlike Mono. Braid doesnt take the beating that reels and guide do to them, from being used more and more....So braid will last longer, were Mono would have to be change out more often. Braid has nearly zero memory, making it idea for anglers that use spinning reels with larger test line. Braid Strength win's hands down, fighting trophy fish in heavy current (SI) and fish in snag filled areas...There were other Pros but i will go to the cons just to be fair... You have trade-off also for using braid 1: Pull more hooks...(well because the line is stronger) and anglers pull harder then they usually do, there by ripping the hooks out 2: No give= So the hook move more, and the harder you pull , the bigger the hole gets and the easier it is for the hook to drop or get rip out. Now both of these can be resolved by not fishing an overly tight drag and not being violent, at the beginning of a fight. 3= Line is harder to "Pack" on the reel, you really need to take your time and Pack it tight with firm pressure. 3=Difficult to breakoff when hung up "DON'T use you Hands" 4= Not all knots can be used, as braid will slip, due to it smooth and slick texture.....It looks like i added more Cons but i just wanted to Prove a point that more you dislike something the more your mind goes wild with excuse's....If the Angler doesn't "*Take Time* to learn the facts on how to use braid line. He will more then likely have a neg review on it. One thing is sure! Braid line is here to stay, hate it or love it, that your choice's, but make sure that you 'Know something' about braid line, and use it the right way before tossing it aside. Also just like other fishing gear, there will alway be debates, pro and cons.(NeverEnding story )...As for me I love the stuff, as do many others, Who have taken the time to learn how to Modify nearly every aspect of their fish fighting tech to deal with braid. And once they did that, they never went back....I understand people aren't willing to change to try new things, Why??? since they been doing one thing for so long and it has work for them....Bless you if you are in this group, but if you are going to give a Neg opinion on something. Make sure you learn how to use that product, If you are unwilling to learn....Then you didnt really give that product a fair chance, did you??.... like others I have taken the time, to learn a few things about braid. So I understand the trade-off of this line. Is my Opinion better then yours....No...but at least i wasnt close minded and judge it on it's terms...Not mine...(In other words i took the time to learn) I didnt go into the Pro and Cons on Mono....As most of you should know these....and there is alot of info on this anyway.....


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Braid Sucks Use Kite String...

The horse is now dead.... lets beat it...


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

to keep your braid from slipping on those knots that it slips on burn the end of the line and it wont slip because of the burn


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

My concluding remark is that braid is better than mono for alot of applications, but not all. It all depends on the situation and personal preference. Now if you guys want to start a "my town is colder than your's" debate, have fun. However this thread is closing and I expect people to behave. I noticed some remarks were getting a little too personal and I'm not going to allow that.


----------

